# A/S Symbol on 2.0lHDi--performance OK???



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi again, just wondering, noting that most new and late Symbols seem to be 2.2l powered, wether to expect dismal performance on our just purchased 2 litre version(2004).

Have we any other 2.0litre users who can give opinions??

DIDE


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Dide,

Had our 2.0HDI remapped by Harold of Cartech last year.
http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm

Absolutely the best thing I've done! Such a big difference to the overall performance & handling, which now makes the driving so effortless and
eliminates the Do I / Don't I decision, when looking to overtake anything in front.

On long runs we are now regularly getting about 31/32 MPG when used in conjunction with our cruise control set at 65 MPH.

Would have no hesitation in reccomending Harold to you. He will come to you and carry out the work on your driveway, then go with you for a test drive, to make absolutely sure you are happy with the improvement before he goes off. In my case I took him up a dual carriageway to check the performance factor & then also up a very steep hill to see how Hilda pulled along. She passed both excersises with flying colours IMHO  

I am not connected in anyway with Cartech, but just a very happy customer, who is happy to support their product.

But I am sure that others will be along to do the same for their purchases.

****


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks ****, your comments are noted. It sounds as tho it is worth £299, we had a vectra "treated" in 2004, and it much improved its performance. it would appear from your experience that it was necessary, rather than optional?? We have yet to drive our "autohaus" on a challenging trip so cannot yet comment.

Ta for quick response

Dide


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dide

I've moved the thread to the Autosleepers forum, as it's a specific a/s query


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The only time we have noticed our 2003 2.0 HDi being a little sluggish is when tackling the high Alpine passes of Switzerland or the Italian Dolomites with full water tanks. We soon learned to run with empty tanks in the Alps. On less serve terrain, full water tanks don't pose a problem and at 65 - 70 mph it will cruise all day and return a healthly 30-33 mpg. Around town and this will drop to 27-29mph in stop/start traffic.

I've never looked at my Symbol as a mean machine for nipping in and out traffic like some parcel delivery van, even though mine is equipt with green go faster stripes. I'm happy with it's set up and
don't feel it requires any remapping and just drive within the capabilities of the engine.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Hi Dide,
> 
> Had our 2.0HDI remapped by Harold of Cartech last year.
> http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm
> ...


Seconded ****,

Followed your recommendation excellent service and results.

Graham


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Dide said:


> it would appear from your experience that it was necessary, rather than optional??
> 
> From the co-driver's point of view: depends what you call "necessary", "Hilda" drove fine pre-mapping, but we noticed a lack of power when pulling out at roundabouts/road junctions - you needed to be sure there was plenty of time; overtaking - especially on motorways - we changed down, lost speed and lost the impetus and the ability to overtake; and going up even slight hills the cruise control would cut out. After remapping we find that pulling out ceases to be a stressful moment, we can overtake in 5th gear with no problem and the cruise control only cuts out on the very steepest of hills. Necessay? probably not, but it certainly makes driving a more relaxing experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very pleased with our 2002 2.0 Hdi. No problem cruising at 65-70, can overtake other vehicles with some degree of confidence as it's quite responsive when I put my foot down. Gets about 30mpg on average.
HH


----------

